# wiring 3PDT switch w/ breakout board



## swetonic (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Edit: I just checked this out which offers great advice!

While I've gotten much better at building pedals, I'm still a newbie. One thing I've struggle with is wiring up a 3PDT switch. On my latest build, I'm using stranded wire 22 AWG, which may be part of my problem. The holes on the breakout board are small, and even with tinning the wires (after twisting them a little bit), it's damn hard for me to get the wire through the hole.

Do you all have tips on doing this? This could be anything from type of wire, to the order in which you attach the wires to the PCB or breakout board; is the 3PDT mounted in the enclosure when you it? etc.

Thanks so much, sorry if this is too general a question.

Tim


----------



## manfesto (Mar 9, 2021)

I really like the molex jumper cable I link to from Mouser in this thread:


			https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/offboard-components-recommendations.5512/
		


It all looks *so* clean when you’re done!


----------



## swetonic (Mar 9, 2021)

Wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## swetonic (Mar 9, 2021)

Is your LED soldered on the underside of the PCB?
What kind of wire do you use for the input and output?


----------

